
Show HN: Bored? Play my game Now with less Ads - atum47
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.victorribeiro.qubes
======
atum47
After releasing QUBES, my first "commercial" game, I got about the offers from
publishers (I guess) offering to promote my game for a fee. Is it the way to
go if I want to make some money with it? I got some free credits on Google Ad
and I'm running a small campaign trying to gather players. After 3 weeks I got
about 300 installations, I feel this is a very small number. People tell me
they like the game, some complained about the amount of ads which I now
reduced, but besides that, I don't know how to get more people to play it.

